# RAF Fauld, not crater



## ashless (Apr 16, 2008)

Well as this is down the road for me and Fezzyben we thought we'd get the cameras out and have a mooch around the exterior of the Fauld crater to see what there was to see, I won't go into the history as most of you know it, those that don't can Google it!






These signs are every few meters










Sections of the 1/4 mile crater





Found this small storage bunker in the foliage.....





......and this 15 mins later





Using the "tripod held at full extension and self timer" method we saw that this was some form of vent shaft, filled in at ground level, Fezzyben has a better pic





Huge boulder thrown out from the explosion









The memorial, we spent a thoughtful few minutes here.


----------



## Manix (Apr 16, 2008)

Im confused..the title says 'not crater' what exactly does that mean? And what is this then if not the crater?


----------



## ashless (Apr 16, 2008)

I meant, we didn't go _down_ into the crater, as in the final resting place of many people! Just......around it!


----------



## smileysal (Apr 16, 2008)

The crater is further in, and covered with trees now.

Good pics guys, and glad you got a pic of the memorial.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Neosea (Apr 17, 2008)

Its an interesting place alright, thanks for the pictures


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 17, 2008)

lol i'm suprised you didnt comment about my manbag (tripod bag) ashless. and i'm still aching from the climb up lol. i will post my pics on sunday when my computer has been repaired


----------

